# tokyo auto salon



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well

what a day,a long day

6am start, jump in the RX-7 and blast down the highway to TAS

get there just before the gates open

not much RB (Or old school) tuning on display this year

interesting HKS have released a step zero 2.8 this year


highlight, 

id say seeing the HKS zero r32 up close before the crowds

parked next to the original garage saurus 32, looked awesome

2am now, so ...follow dino's pictures on speedhuters

A Little Taste Of The Tokyo Auto Salon - Speedhunters


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for those that asked

this is the HKS Zero R
Car Feature>> Hks Zero-r - Speedhunters


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

?????? ??????? Kit RB26 DETT 2.8L Step 0 / Cylinder Head | ENGINE | PRODUCT | HKS

and the step 0 kit

loads of pics to upload but will do that over next few days


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> ?????? ??????? Kit RB26 DETT 2.8L Step 0 / Cylinder Head | ENGINE | PRODUCT | HKS
> 
> and the step 0 kit
> 
> loads of pics to upload but will do that over next few days


Typically how much would a Step 0 engine retail at?


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the links Matty. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Good read. Thanks for sharing Matty


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing matty, looked like an amazing show..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

To be honest the show didn't have a lot this year but some highlights of the odd car here and there 

Lots of 35s

Once I've sorted my photos il post up


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

What's with all the loud, garish colours matty?
Cheers for sharing! 

Bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats just TAS

very few RBs this year

only 3 or so 32s

mostly in the RH9 area


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Some lovely cars there but also some very marmite cars, that white RX7 with the MASSIVE body kit on is just bloody awful. On the other hand the 2 R34 together are epic, I love the paint job on the red ones engine covers and the carbon intake attached to a T51 on the blue one is a work of art.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I totally agree

Wasn't much new at TAS

Mostly wheels


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

some nice pics thanks for posting them


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not a problem


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like that sweets car.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Very interesting pictures - thank you for posting


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

The blue R34 has an unusual cam breather tank squeezed in beside the turbo.

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a very intresting event


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

more pics posted in the Newera Section

will keep uploading them when i have the chance


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

matty32 said:


>


OMG this loooks soo cool, R34 that color
:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TBH i dont think red really suits the 34


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics mate. Do you know if hks still make that style twin turbo piping?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Believe so pm.me if you want one


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

*chuckle* I dont know if id go again, it was a little...well gross, at how obsessive the men are with getting pics of the somewhat anorexic looking car girls. Its more like the TAS is put on for them, there just so happens to be cars in the background.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

my thoughts exactly when i went Rain it stands out a mile ,its pervs paradise to the point its disturbing ,i think unless you've been and seen it people wont understand what were implying


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Go on press day its a little less intense


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

That was on press day lol! 

At least I think it was, the place was decent and the girls were 'in the back' at most booths till after 12...Then the floods came.. LOL!

I think ill stick to going to the Nismo event and the JCCA events if I want to go back, The most fun I had was touring some of the car museums out there. TAS is a good 'once in a while' thing, but Id not bother to plan a trip around it specifically again. Hitting up NY/Geneva and the actual car gatherings hosted by enthusiast is where im going to try and stick from now.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

matty32 said:


> TBH i dont think red really suits the 34


Red R34 is my favorite car, mate... LOL :chuckle:
By the way, Does ATTKD put their body kits on sale? I've never seen one before in the streets...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi

yes ATTKD do

again if you want one pm me


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rain , i agree with you there . My next trip will be around the Nismo event.

I had allot of other trips planned whilst i was there (endurance race at FSW , Tuner garages etc.) and as said i headed in on the Friday. The groups are over the top , i think they should definatley put out a scedule so car guys can avoid the pervs.

I realy do enjoy the show though , such a selection in once place.


----------

